
3D Orienteering Map - app4soft
https://routegadget.net/3d/pukkamaki/
======
app4soft
Hold LMB - _to rotate_ ;

Hold RMB - _to move /drag_;

Scroll mouse wheel (or hold both mouse buttons and move mouse back and forth)
- _to zoom in /out_.

P.S.: There are few more examples.[0]

[0] [https://routegadget.net/3d/](https://routegadget.net/3d/)

